# Video taping an arrest



## boxer70 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you are making an arrest in public can people video tape you?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> 1a. Why? Are you _"That Guy"_ looking to jam a cop up with a video camera? If so, what news company do you work for?
> (If not, refer to #1b with my apologies)
> 
> 1b. Are you a cop who was taped making an arrest?
> ...


3. What insane asylum did you just get released form?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

And why would this be considered "Court Procedure"? (moved to general AaC)


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will take a stab at this so we can say it is answered and we can close this.

In short No, 

If there is audio recoding along with video without consent of the person being recorded in MA is unlawful.

Even if you just video record it with out audio it may still be unlawful if it:

(A) Interferes with the arrest, 
(B) may jeopardize a trial\case if released to the public. 
(C) other circumstances\laws may also prohibit the act of recording as well.

So Just don't do it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If you are video taping the arrest, I would probably be inclined to detain you, interview you as a witness, and then get a search warrant to seize your whatever that you used to record the event. You would eventually get it back upon disposal of the case to inculde any and all apeals that someone would be filing. In short, by the time you get your camera back, it would be obsolete.

Hope it helps.



P.S. GFY......


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Since I can't use French-Canadian to close this thread, I will leave that for another mod.


----------

